# Bicycle Knowledge and Information



## catfish (Mar 12, 2021)

One of the best things about the CABE (IMO), is learning new information about bicycles, and passing on info that I know. No one person is an expert in all bikes or manufactures.

   Everyone has there own specialty. Though there may be more Schwinn people... There are others that are just as knowledgeable about other brands. Colson, Columbia, CWC, Rollfast, Shelby, Dayton / Huffman, Davis, Harley, Indian, Miami. The list goes on and on.

   Although this is a just a hobby. Most of us have been doing this for a very long time. And have dedicated countless hours to studding and doing research.

   The knowledge we have all collected is an great wealth of information that should be saved and passed on to future collectors. None of us will be here forever.

   It would be a shame to lose all of this info to the sands of time....

So I implore you - Please share your knowledge here on the CABE. We could start a new thread for each manufacture, and have people post what they know in each one.

    Let's preserve the hobby for the future.

     Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 12, 2021)

Well said Catfish. I personally have learned a lot from here. I try to inform anybody with an old vintage bike; politely what it is if I know for sure, where to look for serial #s and any general info. If I'm not sure I tell'em to come here & post it up. 

In ALL Seriousness I Respect those who help or at least give you something to investigate. Seen people giving things away, looking out for parts for bikes they're not interested in so much, and generally being Good natured "family" with strangers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Contributing since 2009!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2021)

catfish said:


> Let's preserve the hobby for the future.





Superman1984 said:


> Well said Catfish.




I do not know what I would do without the Cabe and the good people on here. I recently noticed that there are over 30k members but there are a small number of guys with a huge wealth of knowledge that they share without hesitation. Not sure who but someone said " we are just care takers of these bikes for another generation" was that you catfish? The knowledge is as priceless and important to what we do as vintage parts.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Contributing since 2009!




Your one of the guys I'm talking about.


----------



## mike j (Mar 13, 2021)

Well said, I personally have learned an incredible amount on this site. There are a good amount of generous members, in many different ways. I've gotten so much from here, I only hope that I can give back & contribute something myself. I've met some pretty interesting characters here too.


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Contributing since 2009!




Yes you have! Great stuff too!


----------



## ian (Mar 13, 2021)

If it wasn't for theCabe, I would still only have one bike. I'm SO glad everyone on here is inclusive and helpful, even if my rides are newer and maybe not the "most' classic. Now I'm up to four and always looking at stuff for sale on here. I have gotten complete bikes (thanks to @Kirkthomas, multiple parts from @Gordon, and some freebies from others( you know who you are)  This site is my first thing to view in the early mornings, and the last thing I look at before lights out. CABE on.........


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 13, 2021)

I check this daily multiple times too; even if I am not posting. I end up seeing something interesting to read. Gives me a place to share ideas & hopefully I add some kind of helpfulness or enjoyment .... even if a laugh or getting the Yodas of Bike Knowledge to jump in sooner to lead the way.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 13, 2021)

Great idea about dedicated threads, Catfish.  I agree with most who have posted here that the Cabe is my first look in the morning and my source of entertainment and info may times throughout most days. Like @ian, I had one bike last year- the Spitfire that I have had most of my adult life, but the Cabe has “influenced“ me to now be the proud owner of four! The people, knowledge shared and the spirit of “bicycle community” is what makes this site great. Thanks to all that contribute.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

ian said:


> If it wasn't for theCabe, I would still only have one bike.



If it wasn't for the CABE, I would still only have one bike. And I'd still have room for my cars in the garage, I'd still have money in the bank, I'd still have fewer miles on my car, I'd still have a lot of free time; but I wouldn't have the knowledge that I now have, and the acquaintances that I've made.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 13, 2021)

And in this fine archive here, I can see my posts from 10+ years ago, and see how our knowledge has evolved!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 13, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> If it wasn't for the CABE, I would still only have one bike. And I'd still have room for my cars in the garage, I'd still have money in the bank, I'd still have fewer miles on my car, I'd still have a lot of free time; but I wouldn't have the knowledge that I now have, and the acquaintances that I've made.



Well @Rivnut , you beat me to it.  I'd have to say "Ditto"  to your statement.  I'm in the same boat.     and as others have stated - The Cabe is the 1st thing I look at in the morning .  I have learned so much , and enjoy all the updates from members .  Thanks @catfish for reminding folks to share information . I feel this site is one of the better ones because of just that reason .   Long live The Cabe !!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 13, 2021)

@catfish, you make a good point. There are a lot of threads on here that aren't much but "What is it and how much can I get for it" but there are other threads that are a wealth of information, once you find them. Two that I have learned a lot from are @mrg's "Prototype Jaguar" thread and @Miq's "War-Time Schwinn New Worlds" thread. I don't know how a thread gets "pinned", but that's two I would vote for.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

Beside all of the bike knowledge, there‘s the ‘Babes and Bicycles‘ and the ‘Official Random Meaningless Post‘ threads.


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Beside all of the bike knowledge, there‘s the ‘Babes and Bicycles‘ and the ‘Official Random Meaningless Post‘ threads.



Both good threads


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

With the passing of Paul Genaro this week, I feel it is more important than ever to ask people again to pass on their bicycle knowledge. Be it on here as a thread, or an article.  It is a waste to lose all of Paul's knowledge to the sands of time. I know he did mentor many people, and gave his knowledge to all who asked.  But I know there was a lot of stuff he knew that didn't get passed on. No one can know everything, but together we know a lot !!!

Years ago I begged a fellow collector to write down all of the info he had learned over the years, and he took it the wrong way. I guess he didn't understand how important I felt the work he had done was. Now I fear all of that info is lost to the world as well. I think it also cost me our friendship. It bothers me to this day. Mostly because I considered that person a true friend and Brother. 

  Catfish


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 21, 2021)

It’s like the CABE college fraternity!


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It’s like the CABE college fraternity!




Also like a collage... And to pass I need you all to write your bicycle essays. 500 words or more....


----------



## ian (Mar 21, 2021)

catfish said:


> Also like a collage... And to pass I need you all to write your bicycle essays. 500 words or more....



I'm still in class here at theCABE, learning as much as my old brain will allow. It would take quite a while for me to come up with 500
continuous words and make it concise and proper.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2021)

I completely agree, Ed.
A lot of the critical thinking and conversations, are already right here on the Cabe, but everything is so convoluted, and the search engine is so useless, that it’s hard to find even if you know what thread you are looking for.
It would be a monumental task, to try and go through everything, to pick out and categorize, all of the pertinent information.
The compendium threads are the best, and kudos to the members who have created those.
The New Departure/Corbin hub thread comes to mind, as well as the Davis/DSMC
and the Hendee/Westfield Indian threads.
These are outstanding examples of what the neophyte is looking for, when he or she stumbles on to grandad’s old bicycle in the barn.
The problem, is finding that information.
It isn’t intuitive, if you don’t know, exactly what to look for.
For now, the Cabe is the best we’ve got, but it sure would be nice, to have an index or a glossary to help you find the valuable information that is already here, buried amongst that pages of drivel.
(That last sentence is meant to be light hearted, so don’t get offended guys. Drivel can be entertaining, and a lot of us come here, just to be entertained, so by all means, drivel away. Lol!)


----------



## tacochris (Mar 22, 2021)

As bad as the word is and as much as I hate to admit it, I am a purist bike owner/builder and I like the right things on the right bikes when at all possible and will hold builds off for years at times to get the right thing on the right bike.
Having said that, this site has added more to my knowledge base than anything Ive done and the more I absorb, the more I appreciate and NEED this site and the members strolling thru it daily.  Apparently, turning 40 in May, I am considered young by most guys in this hobby, but the more I learn from you fine fellers, the more of this information that will live on and make its way into future cabers.  
I say it to every Caber I talk to, I appreciate the help, the knowledge, the parts searches and the kindness more than I could ever express.  

Knowledge and experience imparted onto others insures these bikes will live on long after were gone!


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 22, 2021)

Share your knowledge , right or wrong , it can be corrected and added to . We are in a different world of cycle selection and collecting . I have now entered the Ole man zone , I will help when I can , . 1-thing I would like to pass along is , the cycle parts are hard to find , sometimes hard to secure from the owner, . Think about all the gas , hotel , knowledge, food etc. It takes to obtain the good stuff , . When someone offers you a fine piece , buy it , no reason to think you will get it someday for a better price . The gas, food ,hotel etc. Is going to eat up your money . Please let me know , when some of Paul's estate is offered , thanks wpb


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 22, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Share your knowledge , right or wrong , it can be corrected and added to . We are in a different world of cycle selection and collecting . I have now entered the Ole man zone , I will help when I can , . 1-thing I would like to pass along is , the cycle parts are hard to find , sometimes hard to secure from the owner, . Think about all the gas , hotel , knowledge, food etc. It takes to obtain the good stuff , . When someone offers you a fine piece , buy it , no reason to think you will get it someday for a better price . The gas, food ,hotel etc. Is going to eat up your money . Please let me know , when some of Paul's estate is offered , thanks wpb




You are the perfect example of sharing not just knowledge but the stories and history of the hobby. Your cross-country trip and other adventures on high wheelers is the stuff of legend - I always enjoy hearing about them and would encourage you and others to keep telling them.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 5, 2021)

Autocycleplane said:


> You are the perfect example of sharing not just knowledge but the stories and history of the hobby. Your cross-country trip and other adventures on high wheelers is the stuff of legend - I always enjoy hearing about them and would encourage you and others to keep telling them.



Thanks-I will tell a story !


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Thanks-I will tell a story !



Let's hear the story.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 1, 2022)

I have been chilling all day, digging around the cabe for hours. Looking at stuff I usually pass by, or is out if my wheelhouse. The majority of it has been informative and entertaining.
So, Thank You, to all that contribute to this site. The Cabe is my Facebook!
Johnny


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 6, 2022)

This is a similar topic but not a exact one. I have generations of my family’s History in my possession. I have been putting off this idea for years ( afraid I would jinx myself)  but when the pandemic began . I started telling my kids about these items and tagging them with reference of thier origin. That way they don’t get lost with my collection of other items . I also started educating my kids on my keeper bikes values and starting tagging under the seats with reference and value tags . My hope is they will be kept in my family but that’s a little unrealistic due to amount of bikes at this point . And a back log of parts due to the lack of shows the last couple of years . I try to help collectors when I can but tend to be a bit hesitant due to there always seems to be a key board warrior looking to pick advice apart . Not as much on here but Facebook it happens for sure.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 6, 2022)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It’s like the CABE college fraternity!



Except for the hazing.


----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2022)

I have to admit.I have been collecting bikes since 1980 and what I know about any brand can fit in a shot glass. I am not loyal to any brand and just buy because I know a good deal or just like the old bike.


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Drivel can be entertaining, and a lot of us come here, just to be entertained, so by all means, drivel away. Lol!)



You don't want to get mixed up with a guy like me, I'm a driveler Marty, a rebel.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 6, 2022)

Boris, You're just lucky that Moose and Squirrel don't belong to the CABE.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

With the passing of Walter Branche, I feel I must stress once again how important it is that bicycle knowledge be shared and passed on. And if all possible, please document all info. Write it down! Share it here on the CABE. Don't let the information get lost to the ages. What good is info if you wont share it. 

 This is not just a hobby, but for a lot of us it is our passion. Let's keep it alive. 

   Thank you, Catfish


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 5, 2022)

catfish said:


> With the passing of Walter Branche, I feel I must stress once again how important it is that bicycle knowledge be shared and passed on. And if all possible, please document all info. Write it down! Share it here on the CABE. Don't let the information get lost to the ages. What good is info if you wont share it.



100% 👍👍👍
I try to supplement posts with pics and measurements. Especially if quick search reveals info sparse. Like part sizes, dimensions, markings, etc. Maybe someone future will find useful.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> 100% 👍👍👍
> I try to supplement posts with pics and measurements. Especially if quick search reveals info sparse. Like part sizes, dimensions, markings, etc. Maybe someone future will find useful.



Thank you


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 5, 2022)

I open the CABE daily but lately I first go to The Lounge to check and see if anything new has been posted in “Babes and bicycles ………” for some daily inspiration.


----------

